# Official Game Thread: Orlando @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports /	NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Official Game Thread: Orlando @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports / NBALP*

<center> *Do It For EDDY!* 








*VS*









*Orlando Magic (35-43) (12-27 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (44-34) (25-14 at home)









United Center, Friday April 15th, 2005
Orlando @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports /	NBALP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*St.Joseph's-6'-NELSON <> Maryland-6'3-FRANCIS <> UNLV-6'8-AUGMAN <> Atl.ChristianAcad.-6'11-HOWARD <> TexasTech-6'11-BATTIE*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*SetonHall-5'10-BARRETT <> Was.Union-6'5-STEVENSON <> NotreDame-6'9-GARRITY <> KK Zagreb-7'-KASUN*

*---*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*Season Series*







vs








105 vs 90
102 @ 101 OT
2-0

*THE BDG Sweepstake*
*200pts for the closest score prediction. +350pts Jackpot (everytime exact score doesnt get predicted jackpot gets a 25pts raise)*


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Bulls have to played with some (controlled) fire in this one..I'm thinking we take this in a close one..

Bulls 91
Magic 87


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

MUST-WIN if we want to get homecourt. Nocioni and TC(hopefully doesn't suspended) will be back and we should kick their butt at the UC. No excuses whatsoever.

Bulls 105
Magic 91


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Do we know Tyson is playing???


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Orlando @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports /NBALP*

*MAGIC, TRICKED! *


whoa, ok, that's really lame. need to marinate on this a little bit...


:biggrin:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Orlando @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports /NBALP*










88










98


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like Tyson will play:



> No further punishment: By Thursday evening, Bulls general manager John Paxson had not heard from the league office regarding Tyson Chandler’s ejection Wednesday night. So it appeared Chandler would not be suspended for throwing Wizards center Brendan Haywood to the floor and mimicking a kick to the midsection.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

89








86


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Place your U-cash wager 


Magic TO WIN (+7.5)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 1
Total amount staked 10
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won

master8492 10 1/1 (1.00) -


Bulls TO WIN (-7.5)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 3
Total amount staked 1019
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won

truebluefan 500 1/1 (1.00) -
such sweet thunder 319 1/1 (1.00) -
Twix 200 1/1 (1.00) -


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Orlando @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports / NBALP*

Bulls 84
Magic 81


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Orlando @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports / NBALP*

Bulls 93.

Magic 86.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bullies 95

Magic 87


Ben with 40 :biggrin: - find your shot Ben!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Les Boulez
94
Les Majique
89

Duhon and Hinrich match up well with Nelson and Francis though we may get killed on the boards


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Im guessing Bulls to win

Bulls 101
Magic 92


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Bulls 98
Magic 94


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Almost tip-off. We have to come out strong and play great at the start.

Come on guys, let's get back on track tonight.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Othella harrington rejected by Howard. Francis streaks to the hoop. Foul on Noc. 1 for 2 at the line. 0-1 Magic. 

Dwight Howard off the ball foul; his first. Hinrich wing jumper; all net. Chi 2-1. 

Illegal Defense. Francis misses the gimme. 

Othella Harrington rebounds Nelson miss. The Bulls the other way. Duhon for 3. Chi 5-1.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Commentator: Hinrich continues his *terrific* outside shooting.


:laugh:

And before anyone gets up tight, I'd find it VERY amusing if any commentator said that about any of our guards right now. I love our guards, BTW.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Stevenson replies ith an airball. 

Bulls come the other way. Noc draws a foul driving to the hoop and goes to the line. Noc hits both reflecting his good haircut. Chi 7-1.

Davis draws an offensive fould on Howard by flopping. Thats 2 fouls. 

Hinirhc in the lanp. Dumps to Davis. Skirts to Duhon. Knocked out by Orlando. 

Othella with a floater. Goal tending on Howard. Chi 9-1 lead.

Stevenson in the paint hits the bucket and goes to the line for 1. Misses the gimme Chi 9-3. 9:23 left.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

11-3 Chicago on a quick score. Orlando turns the ball over again. Time out on the flor.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its nice playing a crappy team again. :banana:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Did Nocioni cut his hair?




















NOOOOOOOOooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Another runner for Noc. Chi 13-3. 

Nelson goes off glass for a qucik reply. 13-5.

Noc misses a layup.

Batie with a longer jumper. Chi 13-7.

Duhon with the giant killer in the paint. 7 quick points for him. Chi 15-7 7:41 left.

Duhon knocks the ball out of bounds.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris Duhon!!!!!!!

His hiting that shot consistently will make us SOOOO much better..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Did Nocioni cut his hair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he got it on his day off last Wed. against Washington.

Eddy Curry also got a hair cut.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Did Duhon sleep on Bens side of the bed last night???


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Duhon with a rebound. Hinrich misses a jumper; tips miss to Davis. Miss by Davis but he steals the rebound from Howard. To Duhon for 3!!!!!!!!!!! Chi 18-7.

Another turnover for Orlando; this team is bad.

Duhon shoots again for 3; misses the heat check.

Francis to a cutting Stevenson. 19-8 Chicago.

Hinrich for a deuce just inside the 3. 21-8 Chicago.

Orlando announcers, "Chicago is playing at a different level now."

ORl miss; Harrington miss in the paint.

Another ORL turnover. 

5 turnovers for magic.

Noc blocked by Stevenson.

Miss by Nelson on a long jumper in transition. bad shot. 

Poish rifle subs in. 

Duhon to Hinrich. Weaves back to Chris. Giant Killer and then he steals the inbounds.

Long jumper for AD as duhon is taking over. Duhon with 12 already; his career is 17. Bulls up 24-9; 

Timeout Magic. 

Francis the otherway for quick layup. 24-11. 4:09 left in quarter.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich with the dribble. fouled by Cato non-shooting. Stacey Augmon yells at his teammates. -- they look bad.

Hinrich yo-yo; ugly runner.

Quick 2 for Francis in transition. 24-13 Chicago.

Hinrich, 2 man game with Harrington. long jumper miss.

Augmon takes Hinrich off the driblle and draws the foul. Time out 24-13 Chicago.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I sure hope Duhon stays as hot through playoffs as well!

Without Ed and Luol , some more unexpected offense won't hurt us...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm already tired of Steve Francis' *****in at the refs.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Gordon in for Duhon. 24-14 Chicago.

Francis with a layup in transition. 24-16 Chicago.

Reach in foul on Francis -- thats 2. 

Gordon with the ball at the top of the key. To Piatkowski, loses the ball. Shot clock violation.

Magic are regrouping.

Francis misses on a shot. Long rebound ot the Bulls.

Gordon for 3 wide right. ug. Bulls get the rebound but turn it over.

Stevenson over Gordon, miss.

Piatkowski for 3 at the top of the arc. 27-16 Chi. 1:01 left in quarter 1.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Bulls look like they are gonna blow them out but the majik keep creeping back.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ben Gordon looks like Dejuan Wagner. :curse:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Kato on an assist from Francis. 27-18. 

Gordon is blocked by Stevenson.

Chandler pulls a big rebound. They'll play for 1.

Gordon cross-court to hinrich; miss. But grabs rebound, and quick assist to AD to end the quarter; Bulls up 29-18 after 1.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice 1st by Bullies. as long as it's only Deng and Eddy , we can play well!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

sloth said:


> Its nice playing a crappy team again. :banana:


Wow, we've fallen that far?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson is a rebounding freak!

I hope he starts next year or at least plays more minutes , he can arguably become Numero uno rebounder in the league!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Piatkowski misses a layup. Chandler. fighting. fighting. scores on the putback. 31-18 Chi. 

Piatkowski called for the reach and Kasun goes to the line for 2. Misses the first. Missed the second. Ty mops up the board.

Dhon to Pike. Out to Gordon; misses from 3. off Davis out of bounds. 

Kasu misses the layup in the paint. Bulls come the other way. 

Pike long 3 rims out. another offensive rebound by davis. Ty misses a 15 footer.

Foul on Duhon reaching in on Jameer Nelson. 

Non shooting.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

God, Kasun sucks.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pacers 47-46 over sixers Halftime.

Wizards 56-51 over Cavs halftime.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Nelson splits the double but misses the layup. Good D by Duhon.

Gordon hits a wing jumper. 33-18 Bulls. hopefully more to come.

Howard layup on the other end. 33-20. 

Duhon to, Pike for 2. Whistled on the foul by Augmon. Hits one of two at the line 34-20 Chi; 9:22 left in half.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> God, Kasun sucks.


I wonder who would win if he and Adrian Griffin played 1 on 1?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Kato misses. Gordon is fouled going to the hoopo. Goes to the line for 2. He's getting agressive. Hits both. 36-20 Chicago.

Howard brings the ball up the court against pressure. Batie misses a longer shot. Bulls the other way.

Duhon streaks into the lane; dish to Chandler who draws a third on Howard!

Time out on the floor.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

This team is depressing as hell to watch right now. I don't care if we're injured out the behind, at least keep the game relatively close.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Tyson goes 1 for 2. Bulls up 37-20. 

Stevie Francis turns the ball over agaiiiiiiiiiin. Delay of game warning on him as he stalls due to frustration.

Davis shoots an airball. Duhon with his third 3!! bulls double up magic 40-20: 7:34 left.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> This team is depressing as hell to watch right now. I don't care if we're injured out the behind, at least keep the game relatively close.


Who is out for you all??

Edit: Steve Francis is one of the biggest whiners I've ever seen....


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> Who is out for you all??
> 
> Edit: Steve Francis is one of the biggest whiners I've ever seen....


Hill, Christie, and Turkoglu. Hill and Turkoglu were the team's 2nd and 3rd leading scorers, and Christie was a solid perimeter defender. The only thing to watch for now is Howard, and he has 3 fouls.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Francis draws a foul on Gordon; his first. Francis goes to the line, but this is going to backfire. Francis is trying to do to much. Misses first, hits second. Bulls 40-21. 

Hinrich the other way. 2 man game with Gorodn. Long jumper for Hinrich. Bulls 42-21. 

Piatkowski picks up his second on a foul of Batie. Hits both. Chi 42-23. 

Noc back in.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon did not shoot like this since his HS days (then , he used to be considered a very good shooter coming to Duke)


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Gordon with a long jumper.

Battie comes back with a quick layup.

Noc wild layup miss. Gordong grabs the rebound. Francis hits Gordon with a frustration foul.

Ty, swings to Gordon for three; miss. 

Orl comes the other way. Noc gets back and disrupts the play.

Stevenson with a midrange j. hes got 6. Chi 44-27. Timeout Chicago.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Hill, Christie, and Turkoglu. Hill and Turkoglu were the team's 2nd and 3rd leading scorers, and Christie was a solid perimeter defender. The only thing to watch for now is Howard, and he has 3 fouls.



Wow. That's a lot. How long have they been out?? Hill is injured again?????


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Hill, Christie, and Turkoglu. Hill and Turkoglu were the team's 2nd and 3rd leading scorers, and Christie was a solid perimeter defender. The only thing to watch for now is Howard, and he has 3 fouls.


 Whats going on between chrstie and management? This is the first i heard he was demanding a trade.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Hill, Christie, and Turkoglu. Hill and Turkoglu were the team's 2nd and 3rd leading scorers, and Christie was a solid perimeter defender. The only thing to watch for now is Howard, and he has 3 fouls.


The Cuttino for Christie deal was a mistake imho. Magic traded for defense , but Cuttino is also a good defender , not like DC , But a good one. And on offense he's a world better than Doug...

Don't forget we're missing 2 starters as well , including our top scorer big Ed.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Injuries certainly aren't an excuse, but the Magic do not possess the depth that the Bulls do.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Good things are happening as Gordon touches.....and then passes.......the ball.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

The rebounding freak has 7 rebounds already in 10 minutes!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Injuries certainly aren't an excuse, but the Magic do not possess the depth that the Bulls do.



Even with depth, the bulls witnessed firsthand what can happen against a playoff caliber team when the top of your rotation is depleted. I feel for you all.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson with his 2nd PF :|


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Gordon inbound to Hinrich. Back to Gordon. Good pass to Noc who is blocked. Tyson with the putback!

Chandler block on defense. Noc draws a goaltend in transition.

Bulls 48-31.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Amazing that Orlando was 13-6 at one point. Put Howard in the damn game already.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Tough shot by Chandler inside. Hes got 7. Bulls 50-31.

Stevenson for 3. Bulsl 50-34.

Gordon with an uncontested layup. THis Magic team is bad. 52-34 Bulls.

Magic miss another long jumper.

Pargo with the ball at the top of the key. To Pike. Hits a long jumper. 54-34.

Nelson misses a three. Bad, bad, bad, ug. 

AD with a jumper. Not even guarded. Timout Orlando. Bulls by 22. 56-34, 2:51 left in the half.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullet said:


> Tyson with his 2nd PF :|


My mistake - he has 1 pf along with 5 pts 8 rbds and 3 blks!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

What the hell is Jent's problem? Let Howard pad his [please no masking] stats, this season is lost anyways. Get these stiffs off the ****** floor.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

7 pts for Chandler right? 

Magic, first good possesion of the game. Garrity with a short chip. 56-36.

Gordon with a runner. miss. 

Francis long jumper. 56-38 Bulls.

Piatkowski misses a long 3. 

Pat Garrity makes a long 2. 16 point lead . Bulls 56-40.

Chandler with a hook. 58-40/

Stevenson misses a layup. 

Bulls run. Chandler misses a lob. But controls the rebound. Gordon splits the D. to Pargo. hits a 2 with the 24 second buzzer ringing. Bulls 60-40.

Francis travels into the lane. Ball knocked out of bounds. Noc in for Ty who gets a hand. 

Timeout Orl. 17.2 left. Chi up 60-40.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Stevenson draws a foul on Pargo at the end. Goes to the line for 2. ug. Hits one. Chi 60-41 at the half.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

TO by Ben , again...

But he's having a nice game - 10 pts 4 asts

Tyson 7 pts 10 brds and 3 blks

AD also playing well 6 pts 8 brds 1 blk

And Du with 15 pts (6-7) 3 brds 1 ast 1 stl in 12 minutes!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls leading 32-18 on the board against a good rebounding team!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

bullet said:


> Bulls leading 32-18 on the board against a good rebounding team!


Correction, a team that WAS good at rebounding. It's pretty evident that the Magic have completely quit.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Correction, a team that WAS good at rebounding. It's pretty evident that the Magic have completely quit.


This is actually one thing the Magic stayed good at even with injuries - rebounding.

Your problem is all your injuries are at the same wing position , but on the Boards you still have Howard , Cato and Battie.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Wow, I almost forgot this game was on tonight.. looks like the bulls are playing well! duhon, nocioni ,chandler and gordon with some good nights by the looks of the statline..


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Celts beat heat

Indy and Sixers 82-82 3 minutes to go


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson with a DD


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Sixers up by 3 8 sec against Indy!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls fg% 0.515

Magic 0.361%


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

I thinkl we are ready for the playoffs boys!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

philly won,washington won :angel:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Orlando @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports /NBALP*

we're killing them!

good to see we aren't sinking to their level. 

will we see the jared soon?

big macs for all!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> philly won,washington won :angel:


That means Indy and Cavs lost...


It was a blowout before , but now 18-2 run in the 4th?!?!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pargo 9 pts 8 asts in 14 minutes


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Wow.. according to yahoo the bulls are racking up the number of players in double digits.. great confidence boost


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

All this from the depleated Bulls.
WOW.
You'd almost think this team had more to it than Eddy Curry.

Where was everyone talking about Eddy Curry in the national media when he was healthy? No one was like "chicago led by the amazing, diffrence maker, Eddy Curry, on their way to playoff domination". Now everyone acts like we're the Spurs and we just lost Tim Duncan.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

7 players with double figures in points... :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Orlando @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports /NBALP*

*45!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Blowout!! by 40 pts

Noc 17 pts 8 rbds 5 asts 1 blk 27 minutes

Du 17 3 and 5 with 2 stls in 24 min

TC 12 14 and 4 blks in 28 min

Pargo 13 and 9 asts in 17 min

Ben 17 and 4 asts

OH 10 and 9

AD 6 and 9

Pike 14 and 4 asts

Kirk with 9 5 and 6

7 guys in DF (TC with DD too)

everyone played , only Reiner couldn't score

With 2 key injuries we still have *Depth!*

Only Pike played more than 30 mins with 32 - fresh legs for game tomorrow with Hawks


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Orlando @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports / NBALP*

Pargo was Kidd-like in the 4th qtr . Definitely the best thing abt the game :yes:


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Orlando @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports / NBALP*

Jared didnt score??? 

FIRE SKILES!
FIRE PAXSON!

Stop holding that boy back!

------

Horray for victory #45. Looks like it will soon be followed by #46


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Which foul was more blatant...Nocioni's on Wade, Nocioni's on Prince, Chandler's on Haywood, or Francis' on Chandler?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Kismet said:


> Which foul was more blatant...Nocioni's on Wade, Nocioni's on Prince, Chandler's on Haywood, or Francis' on Chandler?


As much as I dislike Francis (now #4 on my favorite to root against), that foul on Chandler was not dirty at all. He went to hold him and did not make any downward motion with his arms. He wasn't intending for Chandler to fall.

So if I'm ranking by most blatent (most intentional)
#1 Chandler on Haywood (even though he did not actually kick him, he did grab him by his chest and wrestled him to the ground)
#2 Nocioni on Wade (the foul was clean, but the push after wasn't, even though it was a little one)
#3 Nocioni on Prince (the elbow was unintentional, but it still was an elbow to the eye)
#4 Francis on Chandler (unfortunate result, but still not as bad as an elbow to the eye).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles
Postgame

*Fixed* sorry SST.

Skiles got Lacy again!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles Postgame
> 
> Skiles got Lacy again!


I'm having trouble with the link. Perhaps it is just me. Thanks as always spongy.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> All this from the depleated Bulls.
> WOW.
> You'd almost think this team had more to it than Eddy Curry.
> 
> Where was everyone talking about Eddy Curry in the national media when he was healthy? No one was like "chicago led by the amazing, diffrence maker, Eddy Curry, on their way to playoff domination". Now everyone acts like we're the Spurs and we just lost Tim Duncan.


I hate to say I called it, but we are now 8-3 in our last 11 without Eddy.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> As much as I dislike Francis (now #4 on my favorite to root against), that foul on Chandler was not dirty at all. He went to hold him and did not make any downward motion with his arms. He wasn't intending for Chandler to fall.
> 
> So if I'm ranking by most blatent (most intentional)
> #1 Chandler on Haywood (even though he did not actually kick him, he did grab him by his chest and wrestled him to the ground)
> ...


One question for you: Did Francis give any indication that he wanted to keep Chandler from hitting the floor as hard as he did? If so, I didn't see it.

Lets put it this way: Chandler came very close to seriously injuring his shoulder when he landed with his arm tucked under his chest. Had an injury occurred would you feel differently?

You see, I got the clear impression that Francis didn't give a rat's butt about the outcome of the game to begin with. If there's any truth to that then why should he care about how hard Chandler hit the floor?

Bottom line, no matter what his original intentions may have been, he did have an opportunity to try to hold up Chandler or at least try to soften his landing. IMO, he made no attempt at all to protect Chandler. He didn't even show or express concern after Chandler hit the floor. At least Nocioni apologized to Prince who according to reports, accepted Andres' apology.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Small point of interest...Gordon, Nocioni and Duhon all tied for Bulls scoring honors with 17 points each. What do each of them have in common? THEY'RE ALL ROOKIES!!!

Anyone else think this team has a significant upside Bulls fans should look forward to seeing develop in the next few seasons?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kismet said:


> Small point of interest...Gordon, Nocioni and Duhon all tied for Bulls scoring honors with 17 points each. What do each of them have in common? THEY'RE ALL ROOKIES!!!
> 
> Anyone else think this team has a significant upside Bulls fans should look forward to seeing develop in the next few seasons?


Yup , it's encoureging.

I actually think a team of Duhon/Ben/Deng/Noc and Reiner (austin??) might be better than the Hawks or Bobcats or NY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullet said:


> Yup , it's encoureging.
> 
> I actually think a team of Duhon/Ben/Deng/Noc and Reiner (austin??) might be better than the Hawks or Bobcats or NY :biggrin: :biggrin:


add that to the veterans Curry, Hinrich, and Chandler and you got a good team.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

sloth said:


> add that to the veterans Curry, Hinrich, and Chandler and you got a good team.


We're so young our Vets are 22-23.

Our *Old Vets* AD , OH and Pike help a little too :wink:


----------

